# My SE-R :)



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Whats up!!!! I just spent hours doing this damned site!!!! Check it, I am dying to hear what the ppl of the NF have to say. Comments, suggestions, future mods...I welcome all. 

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/609947


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sno said:


> looks good :thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

umm bump? lol


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

It looks really good, stick to the basics, Intake and Exhaust, and if gas is a killer right now, go for a body kit! Keep it up tho!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

love it, but i dont like rims..the stockies i think look better


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hell yea...change the background color of the page maybe


----------



## jksstar (May 31, 2004)

looks good, imo a drop and some tint would make it a very sexy car


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> hell yea...change the background color of the page maybe


What color background do you think would look good?

And yea, the wheels were more for the tyres than anything else. Im thinkin OZ Superleggera, 17, possibly 18 inch forged 3 piece magnesium wheels.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

15 pound, 17 inch Superleggera is a hot ass wheel. Even in an 18, they weigh less than 20 lbs.

















--Superleggera III ~Supposedly these weigh something ridiculous like a little over 10 pounds (quite a few sites said 4.9 kilos) in the 19 inch size. Some sites claim that but OZ does not confirm it so who knows.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

looks good


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Just hosting pic here for CN forums since you cant aparently host pics yet


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)




----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

whered your cig lighter go? haha


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I lost the cap and since I'm always pluggin it in, I gott have 'er ready. lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

snapped a few shots today of the SE-R and RX-8


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)




----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Body wise I'm prettymuch the same. Engine wise, I've come a long truckin way. In another month or two, I'll be fully bolted and built tran. With nitrous oxide, I do believe I can dip into the 13s with slicks...but only time will tell.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

You suck...................j/k. No thats way badass and isnt the mazda your dads car? Still cool though. Get some good daytime side front and rear shots along with engine and interior pics.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

Get that mazda junk off this website..j/k that rides freakin sweet..both of them :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks guys. The RX-8 is my Dad's. I would have gotten outside pics but i just washed my car and he doesnt even take his out of the garage when it is snowing. We laid so much salt that if you are outside, when the wind blows you can taste it. So I decided to leave th clean cars in the garage and photo em thur. I'll def post some outdoor pics when the weather gets nicer.


----------



## Pumped (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice Rides man


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

13s eh?
not too shabby 

lookin good man


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

NickZac said:


> We laid so much salt that if you are outside, when the wind blows you can taste it.


^it is 100% confirmed.........you do in fact live in maryland :thumbup: ^
i have never seen this thread before hmmm. (you should link to your car domain in your sig) lookin good as always. :thumbup:








----------^i see god!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Car looks good, but I would expect nothing less from a auto detailer:thumbup: . I know what you mean about finding time to wash my car, seems I always put that off on the weekends. But no way I am taking my car to the car washes here, they do a half assed job and I end up leaving irritated.  

I'm not digging the rims either. They look OK, but I know there are nicer rims out there that would great on your car. Getting tint is an excellent idea, it was my first exterior mod....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im not a fan of the rx-8's at all....but i like the se-r


----------



## BubNYY02 (Jan 20, 2005)

NickZac said:


> snapped a few shots today of the SE-R and RX-8
> 
> Hey I was looking at your car on cardomain and I really liked the SER that you had on the grill. Where did it go...I can't see it in this picture. Do you know where I could get one, the only ones I can find are the ones that stick on the back?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

BubNYY02 said:


> NickZac said:
> 
> 
> > snapped a few shots today of the SE-R and RX-8
> ...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

BubNYY02 said:


> Hey I was looking at your car on cardomain and I really liked the SER that you had on the grill. Where did it go...I can't see it in this picture. Do you know where I could get one, the only ones I can find are the ones that stick on the back?


It is thur...it was just a lil dark 
You can get them from the dealer for about 27 bucks.
http://performancenissanparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=248
I have bought from these guys before and they are excellent. Mossy Performance and HP Autoworks are also vendors I have done business with and I am very satisfied. If you can find it for cheaper through one of them, I say go for it. Nissan makes a 2 inch SE-R emblem and a 3 inch. The 3 inch is for the rear and the 2 for the sides. The one on my front grill is a 3 inch. Removing the OE emblem is cake. Just take a lighter or heat gun and heat up the 3 ends on the back of the grill to where it begins to melt and pull em off. The adhesive that comes with the emblem for many people has lasted for years. I personally added a little JB Weld for extra long life but I think looking back at it now, using an epoxy on top of the durable adhesive was probably over kill.

Some guys are now making the SE-R emblem with the R in silver or carbon fiber. Being that my car is red, I like the match but if you have a different color, you may want to check into it. Goodluck mate! :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

And an update on stuff in my bedroom: JWT BSR; Impulse Mechanism's Crank Pulley; NISMO radiator cap; Loctite Blue for the butterfly screws; Hondata intake gasket; NISMO R Tune Camshafts (actually they are in the process of being shipping transit but will be here most likely tomorrow); NISMO Lower Tie Bar. I am just waiting for the dude selling me the AEBS header to get his kit from Jamie at PTI as I feel all these mods are pretty senseless without the biggest mod of them all. Although a lot of people reccomend against doing multiple mods at once, I think I will anyway, especially considering that I will be at Stemar Motorsports. I'll take pics of my goodies when the cams arrive~!

I had a deal on an SAFC2 but the dude sold it before I could paypal him. Considering HP is offering a good group buy price and that it is the only real 'bolt on' left to do for the car, I am really, really, really, tempted.

Hopefully I will have everything on around mid March. Then I either go for the tranny build or work on the suspension and brakes. Considering I am anxious to what I could run with the full bolting, tuned with an SAFC2, nitrous and a built auto, I this I am gonna go build the auto first. Somewhere in the 13s may not be out of the question with all of that, a little weight reduction, and some 15s with slicks.


----------



## BubNYY02 (Jan 20, 2005)

NickZac said:


> Some guys are now making the SE-R emblem with the R in silver or carbon fiber. Being that my car is red, I like the match but if you have a different color, you may want to check into it. Goodluck mate! :thumbup:


Alright Thanks!! As soon as I get some money I'll get on that. Do I need to take the grille off at all or can I do it just by opening the hood and sticking my head down there? And if I do have to take the grille off how do you do it?


----------



## BubNYY02 (Jan 20, 2005)

While I'm messing around with the grille...Some of the paint is wearing off of it, not much but its still annoying to look at...is there any kind of special paint I need to get to touch it up? I was thinking of just a black spray paint but I'm just not too sure.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I didnt remove the grill and some of my paint has peeled also. I have just ignored it but if you want to do something, get a relatively durable glossy paint. I have used Rustoleom on my wheels and I am happy with how it has held up.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

*My Goodies*


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)




----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

car looks good


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

nice goodies :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

wow! you went from selling everything and thinking of buying a cheaper car to beefing the hell out of it! nice nice! all i need for me is to do my wheels, tires, drop, header/exhaust, and i should be happy :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> wow! you went from selling everything and thinking of buying a cheaper car to beefing the hell out of it! nice nice! all i need for me is to do my wheels, tires, drop, header/exhaust, and i should be happy :thumbup:


 lol "all that you need" sounds like a lot lol


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

meh not really, i need tires (im painting my wheels too) then ill drop it with used from sr20forum, then ill get a HS header from someone.....then exhaust, not to bad.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks 


Got this 2 days ago...
Hondata Intake Gasket


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ so you got it eh? and i guessing the lock tight blue is for the butterfly screw thing you were talkin about in "dear, npm" ?? this week i am getting my ad22vf, eibachs, and motiv mounts. :thumbup: 2004 blew my right ass cheek......2005 rocks hard core. :cheers:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> ^ so you got it eh? and i guessing the lock tight blue is for the butterfly screw thing you were talkin about in "dear, npm" ?? this week i am getting my ad22vf, eibachs, and motiv mounts. :thumbup: 2004 blew my right ass cheek......2005 rocks hard core. :cheers:


Hell yea, 2005 came and Ive blown like 2 grand on just parts 
And yea, loctite is for the butterfly screws.
And Friday, I am getting a compression test at Nissan because I have lost some coolant


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

And oh yea, I just updated this and I havent touched it since May 24, 2004

http://www.cardomain.com/id/nickzac


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

The car looks really good, I like it a lot. Once you get all those things done it'll be a beast. 

Makes me want my Nissan back soooo bad.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)




----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

teh bump for ma ride   :fluffy:


----------

